# اختبار القبول التخصصيه في شركات النفط



## eng_mech (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
اذا احد عنده فكره عن اكيفيه الحصول على اختبارات القبول في شركات النفط
في المجالات التاليه الكيميا ء الرياضيات الانجليزي 
اكون شاكر له


----------



## salaheddin1 (5 يونيو 2010)

شكراً يا دكتور هانى هانى وشكرا يا دكتور محمد:16:


----------

